# Can we discuss the saying: "He'll never put more on you than you can bear"



## Glib Gurl (Aug 22, 2009)

We've heard the saying over and over again that God will never put more on you than you can bear. While conceptually I believe that to be true, that saying isn't actually contained in the scriptures, right? The closest thing I could find is 1 Corinthians 10:13:

"No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man.(A) God is faithful, and(B) he will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, but with the temptation he will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it." (English Standard Version)

This is all in the context of temptation . . . that you wouldn't be given a temptation that you could not overcome . . . but I've mostly heard this saying used in terms of dealing with life's ups and downs . . . that he wouldn't put more hardships or troubles on you than you can bear. Perhaps you can reach the conclusion that no hardship or trouble would be so great as to tempt you to lose your faith . . . maybe that's it . . . . 

What are your thoughts on this ladies?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Aug 22, 2009)

I have never really agreed with this sentiment. I believe that the Lord will allow us to go through severe trials and tribulations in our lives way beyond our abilities to deal with. By doing so we have no choice but to turn to Him because:
*Philippians 4:13 I can do all things through Christ who strengthens me.*

It is not through ourselves that we are able to overcome obstacles and adversity, but through His grace, His wisdom, His love for us are we able to conquer all.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Aug 22, 2009)

Glib Gurl said:


> We've heard the saying over and over again that God will never put more on you than you can bear. While conceptually I believe that to be true, that saying isn't actually contained in the scriptures, right? The closest thing I could find is 1 Corinthians 10:13:
> 
> "No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man.(A) God is faithful, and(B) he will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, but with the temptation he will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it." (English Standard Version)
> 
> ...


 THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! I am so glad you started this thread because there was a time I got sooooo sick of people telling me this..... I was like well He must think I have the shoulders of Mike Tyson.....I wanted scriptures to back up this saying but never got any. I tried searching it out myself but never found any scriptures. So if there is a scriptural reference for this saying, somebody please come in and lead me to it.


----------



## Almaz (Aug 22, 2009)

People tell you this when they don't have answers or don't know how to address anything that you are going through. To me when I hear people say this I say hogwash you are just negating the issue at hand. Cause I have seen a lot of people go over the deepend they could not handle it.


----------



## runwaydream (Aug 22, 2009)

i've wondered about this too. 

idk if it's said directly in the bible but i think they take examples/stories from the bible and interpret it as such. and say "see, God will never give you more than you can handle" 

i remember when I was in church a few weeks back, the preacher was talking about this part from the bible where God told his followers to follow him, and they walked for three days i believe. these ppl had no food, no water, nothing. and right before they couldn't take anymore, God told one of his disciples to hand him the food he had and the water he had and turned it into enough for everyone. (he does that alot doesn't he? its like one of his favorite tricks, lol) anyway, the point is. God knows how much you can take. he knows when you're about to break and you can't take anymore. and he has something prepared for you. if you believe in him he'll see you through. 

maybe it goes hand in hand. "if you believe in him, he'll see you through" and "he'll never give you more than you can bear" 
maybe you have to believe in him so that he won't let you break. he won't let you go through anything you can't handle. idk.. i just thought of that. 

but i believe it. i don't believe God will take you places you can't handle. like my preacher says, when you think he's forgotten about you, when you are at your lowest, God is planning something for you, you just haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 22, 2009)

Glib Gurl said:


> This is all in the context of temptation . . . that you wouldn't be given a temptation that you could not overcome . . . but I've mostly heard this saying used in terms of dealing with life's ups and downs . . . that he wouldn't put more hardships or troubles on you than you can bear. Perhaps you can reach the conclusion that no hardship or trouble would be so great as to tempt you to lose your faith . . . maybe that's it . . . .
> 
> What are your thoughts on this ladies?



Temptations of physical nature?  There is always a way out.  No more than bearable towards  destruction and failure...but we have to take the route leading to life.  For those who give up in the situation, then they took the wrong route...the deceived one leading to failure.  He speaks to us...but we must respond to His leading.  Otherwise, failure is certain.  But then again, G-d didn't promise to take away suffering in this life.  Belief that He did often leads one to despair, fretting and giving up.  He promised to be with us, even unto the end of the world.  If He suffered, being the Son of Man, wouldn't we also suffer, taking up our cross *after* Him?


----------



## discobiscuits (Aug 22, 2009)

You're right OP, that scripture does not relate to that saying. I think it is a misquoting of scripture that people do. Like when people say "money is the root of all evil". That is a misquote. It should be "the LOVE of money is the root...". So I just think what you've herad is ppl misquoting.

That said, the operative part of the scripture is that God will provide a way out, escape so that one won't fall to sin. 


NLT


> But remember that the temptations that come into your life are no different from what others experience. And God is faithful. He will keep the temptation from becoming so strong that you can't stand up against it. When you are tempted, he will show you a way out so that you will not give in to it.




NIV


> No temptation has seized you except what is common to man. And God is faithful; he will not let you be tempted beyond what you can bear. But when you are tempted, he will also provide a way out so that you can stand up under it.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Aug 23, 2009)

You're right, it probably isn't contained in the scriptures but I personally believe it to be true. I think the challenges we have are more than we can bear on our own with self effort but not with God's help. They draw us closer to God, teach us, and help us develop our character to take us to where God wants us to be.


----------



## chiconya (Aug 23, 2009)

So I take it to mean whatever situation or hardship I may face, he will make a way out for me and that I must have the capacity to handle anything in this life. But he himself does not test me with evil but allows me to be tested, face hardships, tribulations, dissapointments, injustices.


----------



## Renovating (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know what scripture says that, but I think ti's 
true.  God does not put more on you than you CAN bear, but life can feel like a nightmare if you are living at capacity. It is when we are at capacity that we can't take anymore. (Example: after so many people occupy a space in a building, the building is at capacity and if more people come in, it becomes a fire hazard. I think it's the same with us and life's circumstances. ) * I hope you all understand my metaphors, sometimes they are kind of out there. LOL!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmm. I don't really agree. I've tried tell myself this before but I don't agree. I think that God will at times only to make you seek him and so he can work openly without you doubting it's him in your life. I think it's so you learn to start giving him everything even yourself.


----------



## Laela (Aug 23, 2009)

First of all, God doesn't PUT anything on us, just as he doesn't send us to hell. 

There are times, he will allow things to happen because of the path we choose to take.
But he always provides a way of escape for those who choose it. 

There are times people CHOOSE a path (and may have gotten counsel along the way not to choose that path but do anyway) and sometimes that path puts them in a situation they are not able to handle. IOW, they bit off more than they could chew.  It is through God's mercy (seeking him/prayer/asking forgiveness) that they are able to get out of that pit they fell into.

I've also heard this phrase said to people who experience the death of a loved one who can't seem to "handle" it...( since some people mourn very differently than others) but those who understand and accept that death is a part of life and that we all WILL die one day, will be able to bear it. That is not to say we are being insensitive to someone's mourning but moreso that death is common among man and experienced by people all the time.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Glib Gurl,

Here's a good explanation of 1 Corinthians 10:13 -- http://www.aboundingjoy.com/1cor10-fs.html

In these words, God has given us an extremely powerful three-fold source of encouragement for times of fiery trial! 

First, it should be noted that the word translated "temptation" in the King James Version actually has a broader sense than our English word "temptation" usually carries. By "temptation" we generally mean "being tempted to sin." In the Greek, however, the meaning is bigger. It does include the idea of being "tempted to sin." But it also includes the idea of "time of trial" or "time of testing." The word is peirasmos. It is the same Greek word used in 1 Peter 4:12— 

"Beloved, think it not strange concerning the fiery trial which is to try you, as though some strange thing happened unto you: But rejoice, inasmuch as ye are partakers of Christ's sufferings; that, when his glory shall be revealed, ye may be glad also with exceeding joy." (1 Peter 4:12-13) 

The First Word of Encouragement 

First, He tells us that there is no trial that we may go through but such as is "common to man." There are times when we feel that no one can possibly understand what we are going through. We feel that we may not be able to make it, because we're having to endure what no one else has had to endure. 

God is saying, in essence, "I know that what you are going through is very hard. I know it may seem unbearable. But you need to realize that others have gone though very similar trials. I enabled them to get through it. I will get you through it too!" 

When we are going through a fiery trial, it can help enormously if a friend can lay his hand on our shoulder and honestly say, "I know this is tough. I've been through something very similar to it. I didn't think I could make it. But God got me through it. I know He will do the same for you." 

But even if there is not a specific friend around who is able to say those words to us, this verse reminds us that there are indeed others out there who have been given grace by God to get through similar trials. He helped them. He will help me. 

The Second Word of Encouragement 

Secondly, God assures us in this verse that He will not allow us to be tested "above what we are able." 

How often we feel that we have reached the end of our rope—when we really haven't. How often we feel that we can endure no more—when we really can. You see, God is the One Who knows us better that anyone else possibly could. He knows us better than we know ourselves. He knows how much we can bear. He knows exactly which "straw would break the camel's back." And He promises that He will never allow that much testing to come our way. 

When we are tempted to cry out, "Oh God, I can't take anymore!" He gently reminds us of these words. "I will not allow you to be tested above what you are able to bear." 

The Third Word of Encouragement 

Finally He promises that He "will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that you may be able to bear it." 

There are those times of trial when there seems to be absolutely no way out. It's as if we had been pushed into a room with no windows and no doors. We can see no hope whatsoever of getting out. In those times, He says, "I will make a way to escape." At just the right time, in just the right way, He will open the door. 

It is not easy to remember how limited our vision is when we are staring horrible circumstances in the face. It is not easy to remember that we have a Father who is bigger than any horrible circumstance could ever be. It is during these times when we must force our gaze away from the circumstances and onto God. As Peter Lord has said so well, "Most of us tend to gaze at our circumstances and glance at God now and then. We need to reverse that. We need to gaze upon God and glance at our circumstances." 

It is during times like these when we must cling to His promises knowing that however bleak the circumstances might be, He will certainly see us through! 

God raised up Winston Churchill to lead Britain through the darkest hour of her history during the Nazi invasion in World War II. All hope seemed to be lost, but he refused to allow them to give up. Eventually God gave them victory over their demonic Nazi enemies. 

Later, Churchill was invited to give a speech at a boys school which he himself had attended as a boy . When it was time for him to speak, he walked to the podium and spoke these words, slowly and with great emphasis, "Boys, never give up... Never give up... Never... Never... Never... Never." And he sat down. I'm sure every person in attendance carried vivid memories of that moment to his dying day! 

When you are going through the fiery trial, let this verse be God's way of giving you three powerful reasons why you should... 

"Never give up... Never give up... Never... Never... Never... Never!" 

Steve Hall 
1997


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Poohbear, 
If I could thank you mulitple times I would be on a clicking frenzy right now!!  I would just like to add this scripture from Isa 42:3 and Matt 12:20 which both say:
*20A bruised reed he will not break, 
      and a smoldering wick he will not snuff out, 
   till he leads justice to victory. *
Ladies, I have seen enough at this point in life to know that even if that is not a scripture in the bible it most certainly is one of God's principles. I have comforted myself in countless situations when I thought I was going to lose my mind, when I thought death was imminent for me, and the list goes on... God knows how much we can take. In those times we are the bruised reed, the wick just about to be extinguished. Those of you who have said God allows trials to make you stronger, you are absolutely correct. You have to go through your situations *knowing *He is with you always, knowing your God is bigger than your circumstance. That he has gone through every test known to man and passed them. Knowing that when you became a part of his family you inherited the ability to endure just like you inherited your eye color from somebody. What a mighty, mighty God we serve!!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Aug 25, 2009)

Glib Gurl said:


> We've heard the saying over and over again that God will never put more on you than you can bear. While conceptually I believe that to be true, that saying isn't actually contained in the scriptures, right? The closest thing I could find is 1 Corinthians 10:13:
> 
> "No temptation has overtaken you that is not common to man.(A) God is faithful, and(B) he will not let you be tempted beyond your ability, but with the temptation he will also provide the way of escape, that you may be able to endure it." (English Standard Version)
> 
> ...


 
2 Corinthians
*9*And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.


Basically we have to learn to understand that while we are capable of physically doing things, God is who we lean on and when we lean on him, there is NOTHING that we can't overcome.  So for me when I hear that God doesn't put more on you than you can bear, it is true because if I rely on God in my time of weakness, then God is all powerful, so I will make it through.


----------



## Prudent1 (Aug 26, 2009)

*


SuperNova said:



			2 Corinthians
		
Click to expand...

*


SuperNova said:


> *9And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.*
> 
> 
> Supernova,
> ...


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not Christian, but I wanted add that this exact quote is found in Muslim scripture. I absolutely believe it to be true.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Sep 22, 2009)

Poohbear said:


> Finally He promises that He "will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that you may be able to bear it."
> 
> There are those times of trial when there seems to be absolutely no way out. It's as if we had been pushed into a room with no windows and no doors. We can see no hope whatsoever of getting out. In those times, He says, "I will make a way to escape." At just the right time, in just the right way, He will open the door.



I agree.  The way out is there but we have to accept what it is and accept it by taking it.  If we say that G-d puts on more than we can bear, we lie.  We know that instant inside of us when we refused the way out.


----------



## Bunny77 (Sep 22, 2009)

It seems like I hear this phrase most when someone, based on their own poor choices in the past, finds themselves overwhelmed and then someone else tries to spiritualize the matter by using a nice cliche that isn't actually found in a Christian text and fails to address the fact that the current problem might be of that person's own doing.


----------



## Laela (Sep 22, 2009)

And..a hearty _*Amen *_to that !




Bunny77 said:


> It seems like I hear this phrase most when someone, based on their own poor choices in the past, finds themselves overwhelmed and then someone else tries to spiritualize the matter by using a nice cliche that isn't actually found in a Christian text and fails to address the fact that the current problem might be of that person's own doing.


----------

